# Remote Desktop Plugin



## jeffmikels (Apr 28, 2016)

Is there a plugin that would use a Remote Desktop or VNC connection as a video source? If not, how difficult would it be?


----------



## Narcogen (Apr 28, 2016)

Multiplatform currently has only a browser plugin.

However you can capture any application window as a source, even a Remote Desktop one, as far as I know.

Just tested... it works.


----------

